# 09 Cannondale Synapse Front Derailleur Shifting Problem



## toddandraina (Jul 6, 2002)

I have an 09 Cannandale Synapse that came with 105. I was having a problem with the front derailleur. I have a double crankset. When I was in the small ring I could not get it to shift into the large ring. There was a lot of resistance on the shifter lever. The chain would almost grab the big ring but not quite. I took it to my LBS where I watched the mechanic adjust it. Everything shifted perfect when he was done. As soon as I got home and rode it I was having the same problem. I took it back in. This time the shop owner took a look at it. In the stand he said it was perfect. Then he took it outside and after about 15 seconds he was back in and agreed that something was wrong. I was actually debating switching to SRAM and since I was having problems with the 105 I decided to go ahead and make the switch to Rival (frt, rear, and shifters). They were installed and it shifted perfect in the stand. Then the mechanic got on it and it was doing the exact same thing. It would not shift from the small ring to the big ring without putting excessive force on the lever. The LBS is stumped. Anybody have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The bike needs to be tuned OUTSIDE, not on the stand. The front derailleur can be tricky, but can be corrected properly. A little common sense indicated that the mechanic needs to take an allen wrench and a little screwdriver along for a quick ride and make the adjustments on the road. The mechanic can even do this in the parking lot.

I've done this several times as the LBS I work at. It shifts fine on the stand, crappy on the road. Adjust the limit screw and cable tension on a ride fixes this every time. Zero returns for a non shifting front derailleur.

BTW, if they would have done this when the 105 stuff was on the bike, it would have saved you some money.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Amazing incompetence.*



frdfandc said:


> BTW, if they would have done this when the 105 stuff was on the bike, it would have saved you some money.


Completely agree. The odds of two front derailleurs or shifters from different companies having an identical problem are extremely low. This means that the odds of the constant factor in this ("the LBS") having absolutely no idea of what they're doing are extremely high. Find another shop; sorry about the money you spent needlessly.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like the frame is flexing under the rider's weight which would account for this problem.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Yes, but...*



Doolab said:


> Sounds like the frame is flexing under the rider's weight which would account for this problem.


It's not really a problem if flex is assumed to be a given (as it is) and dealt with by whoever works on the bike. It should be common LBS knowledge that drivetrain adjustments in general and front derailleur adjustments in particular should be tested and refined on the road. The operative term is "small screwdriver in back pocket."

/w


----------



## toddandraina (Jul 6, 2002)

I have been working with this mechanic for awhile and he is actually quite good. He did work on adjusting the derailleur while riding it. Actually 2 different mechanics worked on it. They adjusted the upper limit as far as it would go without it throwing the chain off the big ring. The cable tension is perfect. They feel the angle and spacing of the hanger on the frame is off and is preventing the derailleur from working properly.


----------



## toddandraina (Jul 6, 2002)

To me the flex issue makes sense. I am by no means an expert but it only happens when I sit on the bike. Like I said the mechanic adjusted it, rode it, adjusted it, rode it, etc.. He tweaked everything as far as he could and it will still not shift from the small to big ring. Anybody else had problems with frame flex?


----------



## camnowell (Oct 12, 2009)

*same problem*

toddandraina - ditto with the front derailleur problem. Have you come up with a fix to the problem yet?

A friend I work with is having the exact same problem with his Cannondale - brand new - after he told me about multiple trips to the LBS, I offered to try my hand it - shifter works flawlessly on the stand, but once I take it outside and give it a few shifts up and down it stops shifting to the upper chainring - the chain just drags along the side of the upper chainring. What I seemed to have noticed is that the derailleur appears to be shifting out of alignment with the chainrings after a few shifts. Once it stops shifting, I stop and loosen the mounting bolt and realign the derailleur with the chainrings and it starts shifting perfectly again. While riding up and down the street - after about 5 to 6 shifts the chain starts dragging again - I realign the derailleur and it shifts like a champ once again. 

Now, I don't have a torque wrench, but I've put some "goodntight" torque on the mounting bolt - as much as I am comfortable with and it still continues to misalign with the chainring after a few shifts. I was going to swap it out with the Dura-Ace derailleur I have my ride and see if it might be a problem with the 105 setup. After your experience with the SRAM, however, I'm not so sure that's the problem. 

On a side note, I'm really surprised Cannondale went with a riveted mount for the derailleur. I can't see how that will hold tight to the carbon frame after many years of torque without having the ability to retighten the mount like a brazed or bolted mount would. Just my two cents...


----------



## toddandraina (Jul 6, 2002)

A close friend of mine is a manager at a large store on the west coast. He works very closely with his Cannondale rep and explained the problem that I am having. The rep went to the Cannondale engineers and described the problem. The engineers found a problem with the mounting design and determined that is what is causing the problem. The engineers have fixed the problem and it is being implemented into the manufacturing process, so the frames being built now should not experience the same issue. I would contact your rep to see if a replacement can be made as soon as the new frames are complete.


----------



## camnowell (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update - I have forwarded your info to my friend and it looks like the bike shop is following up with Cannondale on the problem. Hopefully the outcome will be good! I'll post the results for anyone else that may be having issues. 

Thanks again!
Cam


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

toddandraina said:


> The engineers found a problem with the mounting design and determined that is what is causing the problem


Thanks for getting back with that useful information. I never would have guessed that.


----------



## karazel (Dec 17, 2009)

This is all sounding very familiar - I have the 09 Synapse with 105, and having been having the same shifting problems. Back to the shop many times for adjustment, perfect on the stand, but bad shifting after being ridden a while. The front derailleur cage has also actually split a couple of times. The guys at the shop are trying very hard, but getting very frustrated, as am I. I'd be real keen to hear of anything that leads to a fix, or to confirmation of a possible manufacturing fault.


----------



## camnowell (Oct 12, 2009)

My friend gave me an update yesterday evening - it looks our local bike shop has been working with Cannondale on the problem and the first step they are going to take (Cannondale's decision) is to replace the outer chainring on the FSA cranks with an updated "race" version. We both had the same WTF response on that one. THEN, if that doesn't work then they are going to replace the frame. 

I think, if anything, the chainring decision is merely to kill some time while the problem develops or so Cannondale can do some more research. Fortunately, this is happening during the "off" season so he's not missing out on too much riding. But, seeing that the bike is brand new and he essentially can't ride it - it does really suck! 

For all those out there with the same problem - DO NOT hesitate to contact your LBS or Cannondale directly to address the problem. I think the outcome will eventually be good for everyone - probably looking at a new, updated frame for the trouble - hopefully!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to hear that C-dale is stepping up with actual solutions. Thanks for the update.


----------



## karazel (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. My LBS is also replacing the front chainrings with a different brand of rings to see if that fixes the problem. I'll be talking to them about these posts and asking them to talk to cannondale. Will keep you posted as to progress.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm having the same problem, though it started recently. Tried swapping the derailleur, no luck, and trying a different chainring now.


----------



## karazel (Dec 17, 2009)

Got rid of the FSA chainrings - swapped for SRAM chainrings, everything else is the same. Shifting is vastly improved and no problems after two rides totalling about 60 miles. I'm reserving judgement until I have more miles up, but if this keeps up, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Rocket_Noise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this true for carbon frame Synapse's ??

I have an aluminum, and the front derailleur shifts poorly.

I don't want to go back to the LBS. They only want my money.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I posted the same thing on this forum about a month or so ago. I aslo have an '09 Synapse (Aluminum) 5 w/ 105 parts and an FSA Omega crank. I took it to my LBS 4 times to have them adjust the front derailer and each time it worked at the LBS and when I got home it no longer shifted back into the big ring. Strangly it just started working on its own 2 weeks ago. It will only work if I am barely moving and slowley pedling when I am shifting. I am glad you posted this and others so I know I am not crazy. If you do a search you will see I posted this same problem.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Brazos, increase your front d cable tension just a tad. Give the barrel adjuster on the downtube a 1/2 turn or so. Yours is just a tad out of adjustment. If it gets better with the 1/2 turn, but isn't what you want, proceed with a little more cable tension, using approx 1/4 turn at a time.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my bike back (it's a carbon frame synapse), and it shifts fine after they replaced the FSA chainring.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

frdfandc,

I will give the barrell adjustment a try today before I ride. I got a new standard crank, cassett, & chain for Christmas that I will be replacing soon so I stopped fooling with adjusting as it is all about to change.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

frdfandc,

I did what you said but only turned the barrel adjuster 1/4 turn. The front derailer shifts buetifully now. Thanks for the advise.

Brazos


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 2009 caad 9-5 with the 105 group that I bought in April, four trips back to the shop that I bought the bike at and my FD still did not shift right. They replaced the 105 chainring twice. They continue to insisted there was nothing wrong with the shifting. I took the bike to the LBS that I like beter but does not sell bikes and the shop owner had trouble adjusting it but was able to improve it. it works much beter now but still not pefect. about 500 miles and the shifting has not changed.


----------



## karazel (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm happy to report that many miles on from changing to SRAM chainrings the shifting continues to be snappy and trouble free - loving the bike now!


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

This seams odd to me my caad 9 with a 105 crank does this also I will try changing chainrings out to SRAM, whats odd is others that reported this issue here have FSA cranks. hard to believe both Shimano and fsa are having the same issue with different frames CAAD and Synapse. The common parts on all these are 105 shifters and derailers. I'm thinking this could be the problem area.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I am also having problems with 105 shimano front derailer on cannondale synapse 5. My bike was serviced 3 times already and derailer works fine for 50-100 miles and problem comes back. I got my bike in November so I guess I need to talk to my LBS about informing cannondale that I need new bike LOL


----------



## zackola (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wondering what the outcome was for cam and todd - did they eventually replace the frame? I've been facing this issue for a while and want to gather as much info as possible about this before going to Cannondale.

Thanks for letting me know, this is driving me insane, as I am sure it was for everyone else.


----------

